# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Rooms in Ocho Rios

## butterfly

I am wondering if anyone stayed at any of these properties in Ocho Rios and if so how would you rate them.  Silver seas, Simanda Hotel, Little Shaw Park Guest House or Marine View Hotel.  I am planning on going to Ocho Rios and trying to make reservations.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Vince

I had a fren go by and check out Silver seas.He said it was nice.But we opt. to stay at Chrisanns though.Not doubting his word,he looked at Chrisanns as well to for us.I liked Chrisanns due to the Jerk Center across the road and grocery stores.Shop the chinamon store,if u got NOT the other grocery store!!Glenns is across the street,but we LOVED the jerk center!!

----------


## butterfly

I will check out the website for Chrisanns.

----------


## Sista Whistle

Simanda does it for me! Clean, TV, van, good prices, and a taxi to the clocktower about J$60 But also very walkable. If you go out to the right, and keep left at te T-fork, you'll find yourself a nice, non-touristic fall!

(But if you wanna go cheap in Ochi downtown and nah take any interest about other people renting a room for a couple of hours   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , try La Penciano in Short Lane!

Blesseth love.

----------

